

Optimizing Tail Call Recursion - silentbicycle
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2014/11/05/tail-call-recursion-optimization/#

======
tonyg
I like the visualizations of the stack behaviour.

------
osandov
This is cool! Nitpick about examples 2 and 3 - the code should return
something in the else case.

